# 2006 Dodge six speed slipping



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

First I would like to thank Mont for adding this forum.

I have a 2006 Dodge Cummins and have installed a Superchip programmer. I have only used the tow mode and now the clutch is slipping. Is there an after market clutch and pressure plate that will take care of this?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

How many miles do you have on it ?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

21K but only 10k with the programmer.


----------



## BIG_MIKE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the bully dog on my 06 6speed and it started to have a little slip after i pulled a big load but after a week it went away and never been better. Also if you are really concerned just set it back to stock and take it in and let them look at the it.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

South Bend Clutch. This is your best bet. I have an 06, 6 Speed and ran the superchips also for a while and started to lose my clutch at about 25K. I have plans for some big horse power so i went with a Dual Disk clutch and traded in my SC for a Smarty. Dual disks are loud and rattle alot.

If the superchips is the only thing you plan on running, a good single disk will be fine, like the Con 0 clutch. If you ever plan on uping to the performance mode and running it there for everyday driving, then the Con OFE might be what your looking for depending on how you drive.

Check out this site for more info and suggestions.
Here is a search in the 3rd gen section for clutches.
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=425401

Also if you plan on running a South Bend, post in the sponsor section and they can hook you up with REALLY good prices on whatever you need.

One more thing, the clutch is not covered under your warranty and be careful with the Superchips because it *IS* detectable by the dealership if you plan on taking it in. When you set it back to stock it resets your key-on count, that the computer stores, back to zero. Itll throw up a red flag at the dealer and they may look deeper to see if you had a programmer on it. Check out the Smarty if you want something totally undetectable. Awesome power and many, many settings and configurations for when or if you add additional accessories. Very easy to use and downloads ALOT faster than the SC.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I like the power and fuel milage from the SC, just need to put on the ground instead of spining the clutch. Will look at the links above. Thanks again.

Heavy loads, My boat weighs 11K. Not to heavy but I like to pass slower traffic. Drive normal under other conditions.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

hey capt you ever put the superchip on the peformance mode. my 06 cummins will spin the 305 m/t until you let off


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

but of course i dont leave it there, i keep it on tow/haul, but you just gotta try it at least once.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I took it out and the slippage goes away. When I put it back in I installed the performance for the ride home from work. It would be mean if I could get the power to the ground, but it just spun the clutch. Put it back to tow mode when I got home.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

be careful taking it in and out any amount of times, i have heard of cases where the truck computer goes haywire and fries becuase of changing programs all the time.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

dieseltruckresource.com.................they lots of guys on there daily and answere your questions promply,. kinda like 2cool


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Get ready to blow some coin if you click the link.   Roll the coal!!!
http://www.genosgarage.com/departments.asp?dept=2


----------

